# Thoughts on Questor Technology



## Chrysaphius (Jun 16, 2021)

Any thoughts on this one rebounding? QST.V

With carbon caps, and the fact that this company has no debt, I think it's a decent play.

Any thoughts? Comments?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Last 4 quarters earnings have all been negative surprises (this is bad). Last quarter, -200%, quarter before, -900%. Revenue has dropped 77% in the past year. 

They say it's because of the pandemic, but I have a hard time understanding how the pandemic would impact their type of business that much. Given that they are currently losing money, personally, I would wait until they manage to turn it around and start making money again. I have a personal rule not to invest in money-losing companies. If they do turn it around, you might miss some profits on the stock by waiting, but you also prevent potential losses if they don't turn it around. 

Nutshell: it seems risky.


----------

